# Staying in Iseo on Lake Iseo for a week



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Similar to my Garda request: can anyone who has been here advise what their highlights were? 


We plan to mostly relax but will probably take the ferry 'somewhere' a couple of times whilst we are staying.


I'll do some research obviously but some pointers from some like minded people would be good. We don't plan on moving the MH for the week that we are there so will rely on walking (short distances only due to health for Mrs GMJ) and public transport.


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are in Iseo at the moment so get any specific requests in early. When are you intending to travel ?

Camping Quai is just down the lane from Camping Iseo and both are a little closer to the town than the more popular Camp Covelo..............certainly at Quai she offered to match the ACSI rates but not for Lakeside pitches.

There are ferry trips to various parts of the Lake and we worked out that with a day ticket you could almost do a full days tour around the Lake. Timetable from tourist office or jetty

Also the train from Iseo goes up into the mountains/valley as far as Breno or Esola............get out for an hour and get the next one back. Big market in Iseo on a Friday.

It's a beautiful quiet area without the bustle of the larger lakes.......all depends when you travel


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Great info - thanks


We are booked in at Camping Puntadoro for the first week of August.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

We were there two years ago and in addition to the ferry, etc, we had a day trip by train to Milan.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 for camping Quai - we did the same when Covelo was full. They matched ACSI rates for non-lakeside pitches, but it's reasonably spacious so we could see the lake from our van. They have a concrete slipway which makes swimming in the lake easy.

We only stayed a couple of nights, so can't give much info on things to do other than that Iseo is a nice town, and the local Franciacorta white still & sparkling wine was a bit of a find - not come across it before and it was lovely.

Morph


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

AAB said:


> We were there two years ago...


Can I ask what your thoughts were on the site??

Graham:smile2:


----------

